# Hey all...am planning to apply for mfa animation course.



## Divya s (Dec 26, 2016)

can any of you guys tell me about the ucla animation workshop course. searched for reviews but I hardly see any on the internet. Can you suggest other good colleges, I had read about USC and scad...I would love to learn about 2d animation .please do help me out.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 13, 2017)

I sent on a tour at UCLA lead by an MFA student in their animation program it sounded AMAZING! Cal Arts is also known for it's animation program.


----------



## jazzterrible (Feb 18, 2017)

Divya s said:


> can any of you guys tell me about the ucla animation workshop course. searched for reviews but I hardly see any on the internet. Can you suggest other good colleges, I had read about USC and scad...I would love to learn about 2d animation .please do help me out.


Calarts


----------

